
iTunes connect down since thursday - laex
https://twitter.com/search?src=typd&q=%23itunesconnect
======
porjo
Some people are claiming to be able to access the site by bypassing their
local CDN e.g. using TOR, or VPN

Pretty poor show from Apple generally, and Apple support specifically. Their
status page has showing green indicator for most of this outage!

